# And the bad guy of Black Ops 2 is...



## ADF (Jul 11, 2012)

The "leader" of the 99%... described as a "Julian Assange-like character".

Really? I mean ... Really? I'm somewhat unnerved by how much this feels like propaganda.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

Eeyup, definitely propaganda.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 11, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand there it goes: The last shred of respect I have for Activision is now gone.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 11, 2012)

The reason for this is because Bobby Kotack's soul is gone.

In other words, a scrub without a soul is running activision.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Aaaaaaaand there it goes: The last shred of respect I have for Activision is now gone.


'We are the 1%, and we're making a game in which we brag about it!"


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahahahahahahaha.
It was bad enough with the 'semi-futuristic' setting, the rip-off vehicles and the like, but man this is going to be one of the worst games of the year.
But of course IGN being the cod fanboys they are will give the game a perfect score and herald it as game of the year.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cain said:


> but man this is going to be one of the worst games of the year.


Just watch as thousands of 8 year old scrublets masturbate in unison over this


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing new. Games spew propaganda daily and in most releases there is some.
Ain't a surprise the hero is usually American who goes to kick ass and make the world better ;P
And take a look at most plots of games. It's always the Russians or Afghan/Iraqi forces who're up to no good.
that is all


----------



## ADF (Jul 11, 2012)

What I find interesting about the trailer, is this "messiah" of the 99% wants to kill everyone for shits and giggles.

What sort of message are they sending with that? Never mind it is ludicrous. It's the whole... painting those who consider the interests of everyone, not just the ultra rich elite, as being the pinnacle of evil.

The only people plotting right now, is the American government on how they're going to kill Assange for showing the public how psychopathic they are.


----------



## BRN (Jul 11, 2012)

it's because of things like this I can't give anything, at all, ever, any credibility whatsoever if it's been made with the intent to be sold


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2012)

why should i care about a franchise that turned from glorious awesomeness to shovelware?
activision is pure evil. i dont even know what crazy BS to expect from them anymore...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck you, Activision.

Now, a game where you take out the 1%, Wall Street, the IMF, etc., led by a mecha-Reagan liche, _that_ I would play over and over again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

Cain said:


> Ahahahahahahaha.
> It was bad enough with the 'semi-futuristic' setting, the rip-off vehicles and the like, but man this is going to be one of the worst games of the year.
> But of course IGN being the cod fanboys they are will give the game a perfect score and herald it as game of the year.



IGN is supposedly paid off by top companies to give their games higher scores. Not sure if it's true, but damn sure believable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

Activision will get away with it cause of COD fanboys.  I wish there would be a counter to activision by smashing their skulls in(metaphorically, not literally), but all the COD fanboys will defend their Activision blindly thinking it's just halo fans or other franchise fans bringing up the arguments against it.

Anything against Activision will never happen cause gamers.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Anything against Activision will never happen cause gamers.


As long as people keep throwing money at them they will keep churning out the same thing over and over again. Because for some reason people seem willing to pay lots of money to buy the same thing every year. 

At least EA make original games now and then.


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> IGN is supposedly paid off by top companies to give their games higher scores. Not sure if it's true, but damn sure believable.


EA.
That is all.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 11, 2012)

...and here I was suspecting it of being the Chinese or something.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2012)

Aetius said:


> ...and here I was suspecting it of being the Chinese or something.


Now* that *would be a better scenario. You do fight them in the game I think, but they're just a stepping stone to the big boss.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Now* that *would be a better scenario. You do fight them in the game I think, but they're just a stepping stone to the big boss.



I am getting tired of fighting against generic disgruntled russian terrorist #453.

I want the days of facing a semi-superpower back. The epic feeling of fighting a force to be reckoned with.

Edit: Also, apparently you get to have a minor scuffle with Panama...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 11, 2012)

...and so Call of Duty has completely forgotten that it used to be ironic. 

I mean, remember how the early games used to give you quotes about pacifism when you died? Or how the first modern warfare had a bunch of quotes about how much nationalism sucked ass? Hell, even MW2 had America tripping over it's own dick with what appeared to be some sort of PMC lead by an over-zealous American patriot. 

This... 

It...

I mean...

Come the fuck on. Literally naming the villians after the %99? 

Also, I like how since this is about an American civil war, you're going to be fighting robots. Because you know. Can't kill an American.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2012)

Good thing I stopped buying Call of Duty games a long time ago.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 11, 2012)

I push my fingers into myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy............
Screw this game!  I have all the other CODs too and it really is monotonous, now it just looks shitty.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2012)

Cain said:


> But of course IGN being the cod fanboys as paid off as they are will give the game a perfect score and herald it as game of the year.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 13, 2012)

One good thing will come of this. Once it hits the bargain bin used I'll grab it for the inevitable new Zombies mode.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 13, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I am getting tired of fighting against generic disgruntled russian terrorist #453.
> 
> I want the days of facing a semi-superpower back. The epic feeling of fighting a force to be reckoned with.



I'd like to see a game like this where you fight crazy cultists who worship Cthulhu or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 13, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'd like to see a game like this where you fight crazy cultists who worship Cthulhu or something.


The game was called "call of cthulu".  It was so bad of a video game the person I was watching doing a playthrough began to break down mentally and sing banana pete.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'd like to see a game like this where you fight crazy cultists who worship Cthulhu or something.


How about travelling the world on your trigger finger? Wipe out Scientologists, the Nation of Islam, the KKK, LaRouche nuts, Randroids, Aum Shinrikyo, FLDS, WBC, etc. etc.
_Suchen! Finden! Vernichten!
_


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 15, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How about travelling the world on your trigger finger? Wipe out Scientologists, the Nation of Islam, the KKK, LaRouche nuts, Randroids, Aum Shinrikyo, FLDS, WBC, etc. etc.
> _Suchen! Finden! Vernichten!
> _


I'm sure you could make a mod for Postal 2 if you wanted.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 15, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I'm sure you could make a mod for Postal 2 if you wanted.



I never could understand Postal 2...


----------

